# Chiavi Usb Fritte

## X-Drum

Salve,

Molti utenti/utonti della lan su cui faccio manutenzione, 

friggono le loro maledette chiavi usb sistematicamente:

ora è risaputo che sono dispositivi molto delicati occore smontarli o disttivarli prima di staccarli dalla macchina.....Mq

ho notato che in effetti smontando la chiave Usb questa non è disattivata, si disattiva se ad esempio scarico usb_storage via hotplug o a mano(ovviamente) .

il punto è: come posso mettere in grado un utente di scaricare usb_storage e quindi rimuovere in modo safe il maledetto dispositivo?

(P.S. ammesso che sganciare la penna con usb_storage si veramente nocivo per il dispositivo)

----------

## m.mascherpa

Ti confesso che non ho mai avuto questo problema.

Montando e smontando da utente la mia chiave usb e

ovviamente staccando la chiave solo DOPO averla

smontata non si è mai verificato alcun danno.

----------

## X-Drum

si in effetti anche il mio hd usb (ok è un hd) non ha mai avuto problemi all'fs ma ho visto che alcune chiavi effettivamente spirano in poco tempo...

che siano fatte "peggio" rispetto ad altre? mah!

cmq non esiste un frontend qualcosa simile al gestore della pcmcia per l'esplusione delle schede ma che agisca su hotplug (usb)

----------

## m.mascherpa

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> si in effetti anche il mio hd usb (ok è un hd) non ha mai avuto problemi all'fs ma ho visto che alcune chiavi effettivamente spirano in poco tempo...
> 
> che siano fatte "peggio" rispetto ad altre? mah!
> 
> cmq non esiste un frontend qualcosa simile al gestore della pcmcia per l'esplusione delle schede ma che agisca su hotplug (usb)

 

Non ho mai usato frontend del genere.

Forse una buona idea sarebbe impostare nelle opzioni di fstab

la flag "sync" in modo tale che il comando di copia

non termini prima che la copia sia effettivamente completa.

Spesso infatti la copia fisica viene effettuata durante

l'unmount e magari l'utente stacca la chiave prima..

----------

## X-Drum

si questo è un ottimo accorgimento!

se il dispositivo è lento capita spesso...

----------

## motaboy

Credo che per questi ut[e|o]nti un metodo valido sia l'uso di supermount.

Inoltre proprio sul forum c'è un developer della gentoo che ha fatto una scriptino di hotplug che monta automaticamente la chiave, visto che grazie ad hotplug sai che device le verrà assegnato, non ti serve nemmeno un'entry in fstab.

il post è questo.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113911&highlight=automounter

e gli script per 2.4 e 2.6 li trovi qua:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~wmertens

Bye!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il modo c'e'..ed e' fatto per gli utenti un po' 'lazy' come me  :Very Happy: 

autofs permette di montare le chiavi con timeout di inutilizzo... c'e' anche una opzione per smontare i moduli.. vedi nel manuale.

----------

## federico

Non sapevo che si potessero friggere...

Io solitamente inserisco la chiave e hotplug la monta, prima di toglierla do sync e tolta hotplug la smonta...

----------

## Ferdinando

Premetto che neanche io sapevo che si potessero friggere, ma qual'e` il problema se la chiave non e` realmente disattivata? Comunque perche' l'umount riesca non ci deve essere un lock sul dispositivo, e quindi nessun I/O pendente, dunque la chiave e` perfettamente rimovibile dopo l'umount: che poi sul sistema resti traccia perpetua del caricamento del dispositivo puo' essere fastidioso (es. se rimuovo una chiave e ne inserisco un'altra questa non sara` vista allo stesso indirizzo scsi della precedente, ma a quello successivo), pero` mi sembra un fatto innocuo, e non credo correlato alla "frittura" di una chiave.

Tutto questo IMHO, non sono un grande esperto...

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

allora che la frittura di chiavi Usb sia possibile lo posso tranquillamente confermare (caspcita ho vist overifficarsi il fenomeno piu' volte)

in piu' ho notato, che alcuni modelli (specialmente i piu' economici)

spengono il led di "attivo" o "on" solamente dopo un eventuale rmmod usb-storage e non dopo un umount ,e dubito che sia per via del sync dato che anche aspettando 2 minuti la situazione è la medesima.

Quindi ritrovandomi questi dati/fatti in mano ho iniziato a sospettare del dirver attivo sebbene si lo ammetto sembra un po fantasioso...

cmq grazie a tutti per gli script e i suggerimenti su automatizzazioni ed ottimizazioni che sicuramente sperimentero'!

----------

## X-Drum

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Credo che per questi ut[e|o]nti un metodo valido sia l'uso di supermount.
> 
> Inoltre proprio sul forum c'è un developer della gentoo che ha fatto una scriptino di hotplug che monta automaticamente la chiave, visto che grazie ad hotplug sai che device le verrà assegnato, non ti serve nemmeno un'entry in fstab.

 

ho appena provato lo script (grazie per il link)  :Wink: 

dato che nn possiedo una penna usb l'ho testato con il mi ohd usb...

fa il suo lavoro ed in tempi contenuti ma ho notato che non rimuove le dir che crea in  /mnt e a volte assegna dei nomi strani a quete ultime:

```
root@Thunder Desktop # ls -a /mnt/usb/

.2  »6À°»6À

```

non credo sia il comportamento voluto dall'autore dello script

----------

